# Ethanol free gas stations?



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there a list of ethanol free gas stations anywhere? If so where can I find it? I live over in the bellview area and am new in town and refuse to run anything else in my motor. Maybe we could get the mods to sticky it to this forum topic.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=FL


----------

